# ruler on blank?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone ever make a ruler inlay on a rod? i'd really like to have the bottom half at least two of my surf rods with a tape measure on them. would be cool to have a clear sticker or decal on the blank then clear coat over it.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

not that hard.
i have a pritner that can print metallics (silver, gold, red and blue) on clear waterslide decals.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It could be made with thread but would be a PIA....There should be something already made if not great idea......


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Cabela's has what you want for 5.49 plus shipping....60" long...google" stick on ruler tape"......


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*measurements*

Mud Hole also has these, too, Chris.


----------

